# Add on speakers for wildfire 2 and what additional coyote vocals to buy



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

The recent thread by member Indiana Jones about buying a foxpro got me thinking .. I commented on his thread about my Wildfire2 and how I wish it had more volume and maybe a few additional coyote vocals . Has anyone here used an additional speaker hooked up to the wildfire to increase volume ? I see on their website that a few are offered and wonder which one you suggest as well as which additional sounds. I still prefer hand calls but on occasion the e-caller is nice , if I used it lots I would simply upgrade but prefer not to.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in the exact same boat. Subscribed....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

There's one review on the FoxPro website for the external speaker on a wildfire2...click on Accessories, I think it was the sp60...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I used a couple different speakers on my spitfire. I tried the speaker from my old Johnny stewart if I went past volume 4 it would shut down until I turned it off. My second was a horn (can't remember the name) I learned you have to match the ohms of the internal speaker with your external.

EDIT: it is a TOA. 8 ohm if I recall correctly it really boosted the sound. I now have two of them and an plug them both into my Fury ll it'll call them in from Chicago.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx guys I'll look at both of these , any specific vocals I should purchase if I dont already have em ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Don, get a TOA speaker but I would suggest looking online and not from Foxpro, they just buy them and mark them up. Same for rechargable batteries and chargers. Same batteries/chargers as Foxpro sells for $59.95 I bought for $24.99 and it came with 16 batteries instead of eight. Foxpro is probably the best e-caller out there but they are way to high on accessories !!! When I bought mine foxpros batteries were still the blue tenergy and that is what all-battery sold then now Foxpro has some with their name and some doesnt but still all the same batteries (tenergy) and foxpros charger is the old style, lol

Compare

https://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/accessories/power-accessories/8-aa-nimh-smart-charge-kit

http://www.all-battery.com/TenergyTN145_8-BayCharger16AAAPremiumBatteries-90607.aspx


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree buy it on line. I got my speakers at two different times and only paid $20 each from individuals.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Found a speaker online for sale at $20 , a Johnny Stewart and it works like a charm , thanx for the advice guys .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

does it work at the highest volume ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> does it work at the highest volume ?


yES .. iN FACT IF i RUN THEM SEPERATE , THE jOHNNY sTEWART HAS A CLEARER SOUND , SURPRISES ME .


----------

